# Interview with the Vampire



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2009)

Based on one of the best piecs of vampire fiction, I give to you also one of the best book adaptations.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 25, 2009)

No way, The Lost Boys was the greatest vampire movie ever made. Or that other vampire movie (I can't remember the name of it) about some teenage vampire who drinks pig's blood he buys from a mini-mart and tries to escape a loony vampire hunter.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Eh, not interested. Looks kinda stupid.


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2009)

I liked it, dark and cruel at times, although the acting does look a bit bad in that scene. Been a few years since I've seen it now.

The Lost Boys was good as comedy, I liked it's cheesyness
But there isn't a moment in that movie worth taking seriously


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Good vampire movie is Let the Right One In. Best one I've ever seen.


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2009)

I'm not going to argue on that, very outstanding movie.... Especially from Scandinavia, since we don't make a lot of good movies at all..

Still Interview with the vampire is a very good movie, I wouldn't dismiss it as garbage


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Never seen it, and from the looks of it, I'll probably label it as garbage since I hate that type of vampire.

NOSFERATU FTW!


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2009)

I agree, the best Vampire flic imo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2009)

The story is really superb. You watch the film and this scene..
SPOILERS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

I think it was a good movie. Chee is probably just .


----------



## Graham Aker (May 26, 2009)

It was a good film. I cant believe not everyone's seen it. *looks at Chee*


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I tried to watch some of it, but I came onto that part where that little girl was being changed into a vampire and her hair turned all curly. And I thought it was stupid.

Introducing...
INSTANT PERM!
Comes with every vampire change you buy.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 27, 2009)

The Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice is what this (seriously old) movie is based on.

While the movie (nowaday) seems a little bit retarded, the books are a must read. The cinematographic adaptation doesn't give justice to the original work.


----------



## MajorThor (May 27, 2009)

I pitty the newfags who don't like this movie. It's one of the best Vampire movies out there. I remember watching it with my brother when it first came on VHS and I enjoyed it very much so.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 27, 2009)

It was a good film


----------



## Para (May 27, 2009)

Wow, blast from the past. I remember watching this film. Good stuff.

I remember thinking how much it would suck to be a young kid forever.

edit - lol suck; no pun intended


----------



## Federer (May 27, 2009)

Definitely one of the best Vampire movies. Unfortunately for me, the movie lacks too much action sc?nes, it's not my genre, but still I enjoyed the movie, it had a great story. 

And the young Kirsten Dunst, I would bang her even at that age.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

This was easily the best vampire movie I have ever seen, the book is damn good too and this is probably Kristen Dunst's best performance ever.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Never seen it, and from the looks of it, I'll probably label it as garbage since I hate that type of vampire.
> 
> *NOSFERATU FTW!*



I really liked the book, and the movie, but I agree with you on this point.  Nosferatu and Vampyr curb stomp Interview with a Vampire.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2009)

^^ heck with Dunst's best performance. I think it was Cruise's best. Right up there with Jerry Maguire and A Few Good Men. 

And it sickens me to my core to know I've seen people who thinKStuart Townsend was a better Lestat....even thinking just in the superficial, Cruise Lestat was hotter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Oh God? Who thought that? They need to be castrated to ensure the gene pool isn't contaminated.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> I tried to watch some of it, but I came onto that part where that little girl was being changed into a vampire and her hair turned all curly. And I thought it was stupid.
> 
> Introducing...
> INSTANT PERM!
> Comes with every vampire change you buy.



lol, bit quick to judge are we?

Definitely one of my favourite vampire films. Amazing story and good performances, including Kirsten Dunst's best imo.


----------



## MajorThor (May 28, 2009)

I think it just goes to show you how bad of an actress Dunst is when you're all citing one of her earliest work as her best. Usually people get better and better as they go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Besides spiderman most people probably haven't seen her in much. But she did a damn good job in this and kind of stole the show. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

What?  Great, great book - epic.  Rice is an amazing author.  

Didn't like the movie - couldn't sit through it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

I don't get how anyone could not like the movie, I mean sure its not exactly like the book, but its a pretty damn good movie.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get how anyone could not like the movie, I mean sure its not exactly like the book, but its a pretty damn good movie.



To be fair its pretty hard to like movies based on books, most of the time people won't like how X' character or X' place doesn't look like what they had imagined. Adding also that the movie is getting old nowadays and that some parts were off/not as good as in the book.

I'm a big fan of Anne Rice's work, have read the vampire chronicles up to memnock (couldn't find anymore time to read after that). I found that the movie was good back when it came out, but not that great (and the sequel was a joke). There's just so many details in the books, a cinematographic adaptation couldn't live up to it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2009)

A better vampire movie than Twilight!? 

Impossible i tell you!


----------



## kumiko2sweet (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't read the book, so maybe that's why the movie was nice for me.

still, if I read the book, my opinions wouldn't change about the movie..it's just so nice.


----------



## Balalaika (Jun 1, 2009)

I liked Cruise's Lestat immensely, his dance with Claudia's dead, plague ridden mother was fabulous. The battle that Rice fought to keep Cruise out of the movie amuses me to no end. 
At least she was courteous and apologized.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

I liked the part where Lestat humped Claudia's mother.
yea, i've never seen this movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

i dug this movie back in the day...Lestat was an awesome character.





The Anti-Existence said:


> *And it sickens me to my core to know I've seen people who thinKStuart Townsend was a better Lestat*....even thinking just in the superficial, Cruise Lestat was hotter.


what tasteless buffoon said that?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2009)

Someone on another forum. Someone who fancies himself as a Lestat fan no less. 

There is no accounting for taste sometimes.


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Based on one of the best piecs of vampire fiction, I give to you also one of the best book adaptations.


----------



## ez (Jun 2, 2009)

one of my favorite movies from long ago. i need to watch it again. definitely one of cruise's best performances and one of the best vampire movies.


----------



## Juli (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahh..one of my favorite movies. I think it captures the atmosphere of the books so very well. 

And while I agree that Banderas was waaay too old as Armand he still did a good job. After watching it a few times I came to really enjoy his performance as Armand. 



The Anti-Existence said:


> ^^ heck with Dunst's best performance. *I think it was Cruise's best. *Right up there with Jerry Maguire and A Few Good Men.
> 
> And it sickens me to my core to know I've seen *people who thinKStuart Townsend was a better Lestat*....even thinking just in the superficial, Cruise Lestat was hotter.



My thoughts exactly! Tom Cruise is brilliant in Interview, he IS Lestat. 

..what..?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like this movie. The script is well made and the actors are good. The atmosphere is very vampire-like. Great movie. 

The book by Anne Rice is wonderful too.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahahahahaha - Tom Cruise as Lestat 

Oh that David Geffen - what a terrible, cruel joke.


----------



## Juli (Sep 5, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this. Link removed

I really hope that this is true and that they don't screw it up.


----------



## keiiya (Sep 5, 2009)

This has got to be one of my favourite films. It is a very arty type of vampire film and it focuses more on the story rather than the genre, which is why I liked it so much. 

And regarding the remake, I can't see  Robert Downey Jr making a very Lestat, especially after seeing him in the new Sherlock Holmes trailers. D:

Cronos is another of my favourites vampire films. <3


----------



## Juli (Sep 5, 2009)

keiiya said:


> And regarding the remake, I can't see  Robert Downey Jr making a very Lestat, especially after seeing him in the new Sherlock Holmes trailers. D:



Well..I think RDJ is a great actor and I can see him playing Lestat very well but I'm worried about the looks.. He's too old to play Lestat (even though Make-Up can do wonders..) and I can't imagine him with blonde hair..>_<


----------



## keiiya (Sep 5, 2009)

I like RDJ as well but I think he only plays a certain type of role well. And seeing him with long blonde hair would certainly make me cry. D:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 5, 2009)

keiiya said:


> This has got to be one of my favourite films. It is a very arty type of vampire film and it focuses more on the story rather than the genre, which is why I liked it so much.



Agree, this is what I liked it about the film too, the story about a lost person who happens to be a vampire. I have read some of the books too, not all. I bought three of them because I saw them and liked the film, but I didn't find them that interesting or original. I like better the dark atmosphere Interview with the Vampire has.



> And regarding the remake, I can't see  Robert Downey Jr making a very Lestat, especially after seeing him in the new Sherlock Holmes trailers. D:



Is there going to be a remake?  I don't think I would like any new actor playing the characters. I liked the way the story was told the first time.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 5, 2009)

Take a look twilight fangirls(and unbelievably fanboys )

This is a REAL vampire film and book.

On a side note Dusk till Dawn is fucking awesome too.


----------



## Juli (Sep 5, 2009)

Damn straight..:ho



keiiya said:


> I like RDJ as well but I think he only plays a certain type of role well. And seeing him with long blonde hair would certainly make me cry. D:



I know.. They better bring back Tom Cruise. 



ane said:


> Is there going to be a remake?  I don't think I would like any new actor playing the characters. I liked the way the story was told the first time.



If the news is true (I posted it a page before) then I don't think it's gonna be a remake of Interview with a Vampire. I'm hoping for "The Vampire Lestat" or "Tale of the body thief". ^^


----------



## keiiya (Sep 5, 2009)

ane said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a remake? I don't think I would like any new actor playing the characters. I liked the way the story was told the first tim


Well according to the link posted by Juli below, it seems that they are. I remember seeing it mentioned else where as well. 


			
				Juli said:
			
		

> Just stumbled upon this. here



Sometimes remakes can be better than the orginals, but that doesn't happen very often.



			
				Juli  said:
			
		

> I know.. They better bring back Tom Cruise.


Cruise played Lestat the best, but I think he would be too old to play him now. . I hated Townsend as Lestat in the Queen of the Damned.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 5, 2009)

Remake or another one of the books, I don't think it will work. Queen of the Damned didn't work.


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 5, 2009)

Anne Rice... bleh... I hate Interview With a Vampire... although I would still prefer that to Twilight.... 

Still though, give me the Classic Dracula, Nosferatu, or even Coppala's version. (Nothing beats Bram's classic novel though... I love that book...) I like my vampires as the heartless, souless, abominations of life that they are meant to be.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 5, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Anne Rice... bleh... I hate Interview With a Vampire... although I would still prefer that to Twilight....
> 
> Still though, give me the Classic Dracula, Nosferatu, or even Coppala's version. (Nothing beats Bram's classic novel though... I love that book...) I like my vampires as the heartless, souless, abominations of life that they are meant to be.



Twilight, still haven't read it, and I don't really know if I want to, after all I've heard about it (sparkling vampires? )

But about Nosferatu, I can give you it's a good film, and really well made, and I love how they use the little chromastim they could to simbolize different things in the film. Still, I found it funnier than scary. Anyway, you're right, the best is the book


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2009)

Chee hasn't seen IWTV? WTF.

Chee, you're losing respect sooo fast


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2009)

Chee you havent watched it ?  

Wtf man


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 5, 2009)

I would prefer a tv series, i liked the movie but they were never really able to capture the feeling of the book, it felt too rushed, like everything was happening at high speed, something very noticeable in the book is how boring Lestat, Louis, Claudia and pretty much all vampires life was, the fast pace of the movie killed that!


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Chee hasn't seen IWTV? WTF.
> 
> Chee, you're losing respect sooo fast



lol, I'll see it when they play it on TV. I don't really have much interest in this.


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2009)

One of Pitts greatest performances and possibly Dunsts best? Watch it, you fool.

It's almost as good as Twilight.. 

(lol)

Kidding, but seriously, if you watch it, you'll be given the option that Lestat never had :'(


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, I'll see it when they play it on TV. I don't really have much interest in this.



Chee listen to me  as a fan of Mr Nolan  watch the damn movie


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2009)

It's on Netflix Play Now buuut...someone seriously needs to post a youtube video of the most badass clip from that movie. Cause right now it looks like a snoozefest.


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2009)

*reading IMDB*

REALLY surprised the movie only has a 7.4 star rating... Should be at least 8.1 stars 

it's not a snoozefest btw.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2009)

Imdb sucks... Consists mostly of 1/10 reviews and 10/10. Doesn't really give it a accurate rating imo. I wouldn't trust it at first glance..

 I mainly use it for info on movies, which is what the site is good for...^^


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2009)

Chee should i supply you with a download link  You must watch the movie. Dunst was amazing in it  Now she is shit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 5, 2009)

I have it on VHS. I really like it, the homosexual vibe between Tom and Brad is wonderful even though I'm not interested in such things...well  only when it involves Brad


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Imdb sucks... Consists mostly of 1/10 reviews and 10/10. Doesn't really give it a accurate rating imo. I wouldn't trust it at first glance..
> 
> I mainly use it for info on movies, which is what the site is good for...^^



me to, but like 65% of the time they have accurate scores. 

@chee - _why are you still obsessed with Nolan?_ *random*


also i dont think i have seen IWTV in like 8+ years, so really my opinion could suck. lol.. it _does_ have antonio bandaras after all


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2009)

Offtopic: I like most of his films. Following, Memento and TDK are all in my top ten movies. I just like his neo-noir style. He's just my idol.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

i saw bits and pieces of it back in the day whenever it was on the tele, so i finally just bought the paperback.. and it was really good! you can really feel how much Louis suffered. poor brad pitt.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha interview was anne rice's worst vamp book. /hater  

the other books were better


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2009)

but what's her best vamp movie? kthx


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> hahahaha interview was anne rice's worst vamp book. /hater
> 
> the other books were better



It's not like _Queen of the Damned_ was portrayed as such unfortunately.  Better books sadly don't always translate into a good movie.  Either way I love this movie anyway.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> but what's her best vamp movie? kthx



FUCK! asshole i think i answered this shit, but in case I didn't... Interview wins but only because the actors were a bit more decent than the Queen of the Damned actors...  
and that movie isn't that great either  
although kudos for skipping all that fucking BORING droning on shit about louis on the farm as a human shit. 



nightmistress said:


> It's not like _Queen of the Damned_ was portrayed as such unfortunately.  Better books sadly don't always translate into a good movie.  Either way I love this movie anyway.



yeah that was pretty gross.  like what the fuck was that thing they chose to play Marius.  disgusting


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

didn't they wrap up queen of the damned abruptly because of aaliyah's death?


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

who cares about her and that film anyways.... ugh she didnt fit akasha at all.. also i hate how they make black chicks play ancient egyptian people ALL THE FUCKING TIME...


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

lol uhm egyptians had dark skin 
i'm sorry, maybe they should have gotten gwen paltrow.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

FUCK YOU! KF FUCK YOU!   ok i am goddamn sick of this egyptians being black thing I mean for a short time there was evidence of some black people who were egyptian pharoahs but that was not during the time of akasha, since it was further back in history. Plus akasha was said to have pure white skin etc be like marble blah blah fucking blah


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

and you think the general public knows this why?
people are going to expect black royalty. are you a zioinist?


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha  

you are making me look so ghey the more I talk about these books... 

I was expecting those who must be kept to be like they were described in the books, same with marius, pandora, armand, etc...  and they were all disgustingly wrong.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

but tom cruise and antonio banderas and brad pitt are good lucking joes back in the 90s.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

lulz armand was sooo old and sooo wrong...  they fucked up one of my fav characters with that accent, that hair, and that age . 
armand/amadeo is supposed to be this bishie almost shotaesque beauty described by anne rice as a Botticelli painting.   

tom cruise was too short, but besides that played the role well enough

brad pitt... well he was gross ass louis who is so lame idc


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

if you're so against movie adaptations and the creative rights the directors have, then i guess you really shouldn't watch any of them anymore pfft. pfft


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

only if they creative is good... 


*insert don draperesque comment about creative*


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

both movies where disappointing they did no justice to the books.


----------

